# mini late model associated rc18 front end conversion



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had done this conversion what were your thoughts? How difficult was it ? Where did u get Ur parts from ?(link to specific parts can't tint what I need). Thanks guys I'm tired of breaking bulkheads


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

You need to talk to Tim at ccs, he has everything you need check him out here. You'll never break a bulkhead ever again.










here's a shot of mine, I don't use the associated front end on mine its the losi one however I'm thinking about changing it as well.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*ccs*

here is mine i have one with ccs chassis and one with exotec chassis either will stop the bulk heads breaking also if using stock front end fill upper bulkhead hollow area full of jb weld


----------

